# Info on a couple old school Fosgate amps?



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

So I'm kinda excited. My wife reminded me that we still had "a box of stereo stuff" in the garage.

The contents were a set of Eclipse 6.5 coaxials, some speaker wire, and then SCORE!!!

-Rockford Fosgate Punch 60x2 (that's the model)
-Rockford Fosgate 4.6x

Can anybody give me any info on these models, and what type of drivers I'd be able to push with them if I decided to use em?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

mikey said:


> So I'm kinda excited. My wife reminded me that we still had "a box of stereo stuff" in the garage.
> 
> The contents were a set of Eclipse 6.5 coaxials, some speaker wire, and then SCORE!!!
> 
> ...



http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Rockford_Fosgate_60x2/

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Rockford_Fosgate_4.6x/

Sorry, I don't have any personal experience with them. I would suspect they may be slightly underrated.


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

see, now that's why this site is awesome.

Minutes later, I have an answer. MINUTES I SAY.


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

So, um... would these be any good for a system these days?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

mikey said:


> So, um... would these be any good for a system these days?



no not really, the best thing to do is sell them right away to me for a rediculously low price


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry to threadjack but in 1982 I had "the punch" amps 50 watts and a 3 band pre amp EQ with hi mid low adjustments. It all got snaked, but I have looked for pics on ampguts and no dice, same with some linear stuff that I had.Do any of you guys know where I could see pics? and relive my youth.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I will take some pics of the gear I swiped from you back in the 80s


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

mikey said:


> So, um... would these be any good for a system these days?


yes, they would be fine. if they were stored in good conditions that is!

i would try them to see if they are enough power for you before buying anything else.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> I will take some pics of the gear I swiped from you back in the 80s


you have my nak45z ?


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I have one of those Punch DSM 60x's in my closet, as well. I actually used in my last install and removed it prior to selling the car in Feb. It was running a set of MBQ components and played fantastically loud. With MBQ tweets, though, it doesn't take much!


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

mikey said:


> So, um... would these be any good for a system these days?


I have the 2600X which is the 2 channels version of the 4600X. VERY VERY GOOD stuff!!
it has a very underrated [email protected] and I observed a real improvement in bass response in comparison with the soundstream amp I had.(I don't know if this make sense but the bass sounded less muddy, more control etc..Maybe a better damping factor).
It is know running an infinity reference 12" in my brother's car and you can here him from A mile


----------

